# Fuente para amplificador



## pani_alex (Dic 6, 2011)

Hola, tengo una consulta, compre un amplificador Fule, powerpack 1400w 25x4 rms segun me dijo el dueño anterior, ahora el tema es que no puedo pasar de 1/4 de volumen porque hace un ruido feo en los bajos, como de corto o algo parecido, le saco los bajos y si puedo subir mas.

Ahora mi consulta, yo le puse una fuente de pc, de esas que se quemaron pero el 12v anda, el problema esta en que no entrega suficiente potencia en los golpes o ese amplificador no sirve? podria solucionarlo con condensadores, cuantos mF?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2011)

Probalo con una batería de automotor y contanos


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 6, 2011)

una de moto de 5A igual?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 6, 2011)

pani_alex dijo:


> hola, tengo una consulta, compre un amplificador fule, powerpack 1400w 25x4 rms segun me dijo el dueño anterior, ahora el tema es q no puedo pasar de 1/4 de volumen porque hace un ruido feo en los bajos, como de corto o algo parecido, le saco los bajos y si puedo subir mas, ahora mi consulta, yo le puse una fuente de pc, de esas que se quemaron pero el 12v anda, el problema esta en que no entrega suficiente potencia en los golpes o ese amplificador no sirve? podria solucionarlo con condensadores, cuantos mF?



No funciona con fuente de AT (de PC) olvídate debes conseguirte otras porque estos amplificadores adentro vienen otra fuente PWM y no es de 1400Watts la batería del auto tendría que estar entregando 116Ampers un Dieselpss: en fin la fuente que necesitas es una batería como dijo *DOSMETROS* o un transformador de 60Watts de 24+24





pani_alex dijo:


> una de moto de 5A igual?


 si pero tene cuidado mas de la mitad no pasas


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 6, 2011)

dice 1400 pero ovio q no es, si es una caja de fosforo, el que me vendio me dijo q es de 25x4 nada mas.

duda si al amplificador es de 12v como voy a conectar por un 24+24? no sera 12+12? y si conecto una bateria para que absorva los golpes y un transformador para que carge la bateria?

este amplificador lleva 4 parlantesitos de 80w roadstar, si este fulerio requiere de una bateria de diesel uno de verdad con que hago funcionar, con un reactor nuclear? xq estoy viendo la posibilidad de armar algo mas grande con dos amplificadores medianos, sub y eso


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 6, 2011)

el que te lo vendió dijo:_ Que es de 4 salidas por 25Watts.

En fin abajo te dejo 2 fotos de un transformador de microonda el cual le saque el secundario y le bobine 14 vueltas y le coloque cuatro diodos de potencia para obtener una fuente de  600Watts 12Volts 50Ampers lo que falta que no se ve en la foto es un capacitor de 20,000 µF (microfaradio)











pani_alex dijo:


> y si conecto una bateria para que absorva los golpes y un transformador para que carge la bateria? (falta de ortografia terrible)



no seria mala idea, pero fijate que la del transformador microondas sale mas barato... este lo pague $50°° (pesos argentinos)


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 7, 2011)

y sip, es mas barato, pero me surge una curiosidad con eso que me mostras, si en ves de ponerle los rectificadores le haces el bobinado a 16 o 18v y le pones un regulador de camion no seria mas simple?

y otra que todavia me intriga mas, como hiciste para recalentar eso? xq alli se ven los cables con el forro cocinado.

tengo un transformador que mande bobinar hace ya muchisimos años y nunca use, solo q no recuerdo si era 6+6 o 12+12, no es tan grande pero tiene tamaño respetable, a de tener entre 8 y 10cm.. recuerdo que le dije al tecnico que me haga el primario fino y el secundario lo mas grueso que se pueda, le saco una foto hoy si recuerdo para que vean y me dicen si puede servir, si lo encuentro tambien :S


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 7, 2011)

pani_alex dijo:


> y sip, es mas barato, pero me surge una curiosidad con eso que me mostras, si en ves de ponerle los rectificadores le haces el bobinado a 16 o 18v y le pones un regulador de camion no seria mas simple?
> 
> y otra que todavia me intriga mas, como hiciste para recalentar eso? xq alli se ven los cables con el forro cocinado.
> 
> tengo un transformador que mande bobinar hace ya muchisimos años y nunca use, solo q no recuerdo si era 6+6 o 12+12, no es tan grande pero tiene tamaño respetable, a de tener entre 8 y 10cm.. recuerdo que le dije al tecnico que me haga el primario fino y el secundario lo mas grueso que se pueda, le saco una foto hoy si recuerdo para que vean y me dicen si puede servir, si lo encuentro tambien :S



Primero si podes sacar los diodos y bobinar para llegar a 18V y colocarle tu regulador es lo mismo solo que yo no tenia regulador y si diodo de fuente de PC.
Segundo se recalentaron porque un idiota tomo prestado si permiso, y lo coloco al revés en una batería de auto y lo dejo por 1 hora, tendrías que ver como quedo la batería por el equipo todavía sigue como cargado trabaja a 60A y tiene una batería medio muerta para emplearla como carga / arrancador de taller eléctrico del automotor 
Tercero si podes usar el que me decís no importa si es 6+6 o 12+12 los dos dan como resultado 12Vcc cambiando la configuración de los diodos


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 7, 2011)

si pero calculo q al tener un ragulador tenes mas estabilidad y cualquier aparato de auto esta preparado para trabajar a 14v, aparte podes usar como cargador de bateria sin problemas, asi tengo ahora armado un cargador de baterias, un transformador a 16v y un regulador de moto, exelente como anda. Asi tambien tengo conectado mi panelcito solar, menos estres para armar, un solo componente y hace todo el trabajo

jaja, no sabe nada si conecto alreves... 60A :S bestia lo q tira eso, bobinar mi transformadorcito me salio 3 veces mas caro q comprar el tuyo y hace 10 años mas o menos

ya se que se puede usar, pero el 12+12 va tener mas polenta

cuanto te salio el condensador de 20k uf?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 7, 2011)

Si podes usar el de 12+12 con dos diodos y los demás si esta en cuanto tiempo dinero y cosas tengas restado las ganas es el resultado de lo que obtienes, y el tipo no se si era bestia si un boludo por que lo tuvo que garpa la reparación y créeme que me encargue de que se le caiga el lagrimon.

​
el capacitor de 20,000µF lo rescate de una fuente de una central de relay no me acuerdo que así el control, si se que le saque mas componentes que en una casa de repuestos chino, no se que sale en interne copia esto en google y fíjate que sale  20,000mF 18V

pero te sale mas barato comprarle placas a una casa de compra de materiales de reciclaje por monedas y sacas componentes a lo loco, con que consigas 20 de 1000µF 25V y lo tienes


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 7, 2011)

nunca escuche hablar de casa de reciclaje por aqui


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 7, 2011)

Desguasadero, chatarrero, cacharreo...  El nombre cambia, pero el trabajo es el mismo compran metales. carton, vidrio, papel, plastico etc... 

​


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2011)

pani_alex dijo:


> nunca escuche hablar de casa de reciclaje por aqui



Por donde vives?


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Por donde vives?


Paraguay->Asuncion 

bueno este es el transformador
https://picasaweb.google.com/100576596563798949457/7DeDiciembreDe2011?authuser=0&feat=directlink
tiene un primario 220 y dos secundarios 6+6 ambos, uno de nada de potencia y el otro con un alambre grueso, podria llegar a servir o se queda corto?

edit:
https://picasaweb.google.com/100576596563798949457/7DeDiciembreDe201102?authuser=0&feat=directlink
tecnicamente esta fuente es capas de entregar 18A en 12v.. ahora le agrege 11.2k uf y puedo sobur solo un poco mas, parece que ese es su problema, cuantos uf creen que le puedo agragar a esta fuente? no recuerdo cuantos uf se calculaba por amper (en calculo rapido) y los cables los uso de fuente tambien, an de tener como 1m y son solo un par, uno para + y otro para -, deberia ponerle mas pares?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Yo pondría la fuente de PC en 12 V y en paralelo la batería esa de moto* (bien cargada)* y volvería a probar a ver si suena mas limpio. Así vamos descartando cual es el problema , si *la fuente de alimentación o el amplificador  *.

EDITO : Y a la fuente esa de PC conectale una lámpara dicroica o de automovil pero conectada a los +5 V , si arranca con los 11.000 microfaradios debe estar buena 

El transformador ese , si los dos bobinados de 6 Volts *fueran iguales* , se podrian poner en serie y obtener 17 Vdc ya rectificados y filtrados , pienso que así no te sirve.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 7, 2011)

Listo tienes todo el trasformador el capacitor ahora a arma la fuente...

​
La fuente de PC no puede compensar la caída de corriente por falta de recuperación y más si hablamos de amplificadores de mas de 60Watts suelen llegar picos de mas de 100A que hacen funcionar mal el amplificador...


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 8, 2011)

transformador testado, 10.3v AC, supongo q*ue* no a de dar mas de 13v DC

ahora, para la rectificacion, nunca use los transistores de 3 patas y me gustaria aprender como se conectan, tengo dos mospec s10c40c, q*ue* son de 10A segun wiki, como es la conexion?

edit:
2do concensador 13k uf 
https://picasaweb.google.com/100576596563798949457/8DeDiciembreDe2011?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## pandacba (Dic 8, 2011)

Para rectificación necesitas diodos no transistores y al finad de que transformador hablas ya que más atras los que mensionaste tenian secundarios de 6+6, de que transformador obtenes 10.3?



Pani alex has la siguiente prueba, no necesariamente tienes que utilzar la 4 salidas prueba 2 baja el volumen de las otras y solo trabajas condos amplifiaadores, suficiente para saber cual es el problema, una fuente de PC te los tiene que tirar perfectamente


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 8, 2011)

*Panda* no es un transistor lee el hilo de lo que estamos hablando a lo que se refiere *jonni* es al encapsulado TO228 (TO220c) y no sabe... 

​
jonni mañana te hago un comentario de como sé conectan los S10C40C para formar el puente rectificador de onda completa y emplea el disipador de los diodos

Los capasitores una joya como quedaron los 13,000µF


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 9, 2011)

pandacba:
es el mismo transformador de 6+6 del que hablo, en la foto se precia que tiene un 6+6 grueso y otro 6+6 fino, cada uno independiente obiamente y mas obio aun el fino no me sirve, bue el 6+6 si no uso el punto medio es 12, y ese me da 10.3v en AC no probe en DC pues al rectificar siempre sube un poco

sstc:
gracias, vivo del reciclaje  tengo placas madres, fuentes, hdd, disqueteras, un monton de cosas q*ue* guardo para carnear, y es q*ue* los capacitores aqui y cualquier componente los venden muy caros.. ese lo hice con capacitores de placa madre y el enchufe de de un hdd, asi tambien la extencion q*ue* biene de la fuente es con los cables añadidos de una fuente y todo con enchufes toda una obra de arte jaja

ya le puse 2+ y 2- con los 13k uf pero no puedo llegar a la mitad sin que haga haga ruido, estaba pensando ponerle otros 4 cordones con el otro capacitor de 11.2k uf pero me faltan fichan embra


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 9, 2011)

Hola *alex* frente al suceso que me ocurrió hoy en el taller me olvide que hay 3 tipos de encapsulados de componentes S10C40C por lo que te pido que me digas como son los que tienes tu: el de plástico, dorso de metal en fin sácale una mini foto y fíjate si podes subirlo al foro directamente que no tenga que ir hasta el pix de google esto te lo pido en forma personal mi PC que tengo no es muy flash que digamos...


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 9, 2011)

aqui una foto 
por que esos limites para los archivos de foto? son un poco molestos, creo que por eso habia dejado de subirlos aqui


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 10, 2011)

​
A - Debes córtale el pin del medio con "cuidado" con los otros dos
B - suelda un cable en el pin 1 y 2 
C - es la salida (esta pertenece al mismo pin de medio solo que tiene mayor superficie) atorníllalo a un disipador y aferrar en el tornillo un cable al mismo. para que tenga tu diodo.(tendrás que armar 4 de estos)

Tendrá que conseguir 4 disipadotes y 4 diodos de esto que de seguro los sacaste de una fuente de PC  y tendrá un puente de onda completa. (si se te complica te puede mostrar un par de foto de como se arman pero me tienes que dar tiempo de ultima tengo que armar un puente de esto también...


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 10, 2011)

entonces los pines B puedo unirlos? no hace falta que armes, entiendo algo
si:
en el B meto AC en el C tengo + 
y si: 
en el C meto AC en el B tengo -
?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2011)

Pani, hiciste la prueba, con uno o dos amplificadores y la fuente de PC? haciendolo con uno solo determinas sin problema es la fuente o esta en el integrado de salida o antes de él


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 10, 2011)

pani_alex dijo:


> entonces los pines B puedo unirlos? no hace falta que armes, entiendo algo
> si:
> en el B meto AC en el C tengo +
> y si:
> ...



Si lo entendiste muy bien  lo de los disipadores es para cuando trabaje con todo su potencial. Y si a los pines que la flecha marca como puntos B se une teniendo así dos diodos en uno. Y si colocas corriente alterna en C tendrás – como todo diodo. Hazle caso a *panga *y prueba lo que te dice o no me dejara dormir este osito...


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 12, 2011)

pandacba:
no probe desconectando dos parlantes, se me paso, hoy pruebo.

sstc:
voy a desarmar otra fuente para sacarle mas transistores, por cierto, cual es el nombre generico que reciben estos diodos encapsulados?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 13, 2011)

solo anota los codigos y colocalos en google y siempre tiene ese loguito de diodos y sino anotalos aqui que yo lo busco, pero te vienen de a 1 o 2 por fuente en la etapa secudaria de una fuente AT o ATX


----------



## pandacba (Dic 14, 2011)

Diodos dobles, en el caso de las fuentes de pc son ultrafast(ultra rápidos), soportan 40Khz y más también 

Hiciste la prueba que te dije?


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 8, 2012)

buenas, hoy me puse las pilas y termine la fuente como debe ser, primero hice las pruebas con un foto de moto, medi con tester y daba 10.8v, todo bien, conecto el amplificador y se dispara a los 16v, desconecte enseguida  pero no se si hubo daños

porque me pasa esto?

algunas fotos, pura ingenieria


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 9, 2012)

Hola

Queremos fotos. Puede ser porque al restificar en onda completa se te alla ido a 16Vcc en el foco si es que quisiste decir "foco de moto" es porque la carga es de baja resistencia por ende tenes una caida de tension que te la lleva a 10,8V hay que ver ese circuito no se como termino!?!?

cordial saludo SSTC


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 9, 2012)

aqui van de nuevo las fotos

si, foco 

caida de tension por un foquito? no entiendo eso de caida, pero de todas formas, el foco a de ser de 1A mas o menos no creo ni q*ue* se asome a los 2A, en este caso el que me revovino el transformador le hiso para 16v? cual seria mi solucion? yo con mis conocimientos haria lo siguiente, compraria un rectificador de alternador de 50A y reemplazo todos esos diodos, total si el amplificador es de auto tiene q*ue* estar preparado para trabajar a 14v, se puede?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 9, 2012)

los diodos estan bien no hacen quilombo en su defecto te sacan tension no le agregan ahora dibuja un diagrama de lo que hiciste y dime si el puente de onda completa esta bien hecho n se toca nada. Tambien el tranformador es rero tiene tam central o salen mas bobina que rulos de la cabeza mia en fin lo qeu es mas raro es qeu nunca en un foco de moto la tension te caiga a 10V es una locura con semejante tranformador ahora de mi solo hay dos posibilidades
*Te bobinaron mal el tranfomador( es de los de valvula no?)
*Conectate mal los diodos y te salio mal la configuraacion
y no se me ocurrren nada mas no es mucha ciencia esa fuente con el regulador bajas pero no esta la bateria para que cuando lo pongas en carga se baje a 12  no te lo recomindo.

Atentamente SSTC


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 9, 2012)

teoricamente esta bien el puente, solo hay muchos cable porque no queria que me quede corto en la corriente. Raro el transformador? si es uno normal como una E el mas comun de todos, tiene una entrada de 220 y dos salidas, un 6+6 (poreso el del centro que no uso) con el alambre grueso y otro 6+6 que esta aislado con la cinta aisladora negra que no uso porque solo mande poner por si necesitaba en algun experimento raro, pero es un alambre fino.

no se a que te refieres con que si es de valvula, las valvulas son esos como lamparas no entiendo, de todas formas, este me regalaron creo o saque de un televisor viejo, ya ni recuerdo

ahora se me ocurrio medir sin carga y tira 11.3v y me consume unos 350mA el foquito, ninguno de los rectificadores se calienta, lo unico tonto que hice fue que la primera ves arme en corto, puentee una de las salidas del tranformador directo a la otra por no queres ir a buscar mas disipadores, pero eso fue antes del puente rectificador y solo 2 o 3 segundos, lo q*ue* duro el cable antes de hacerse humo XD.

ahora conecte otraves un rato y sonando la musica mayormete esta en 15 y algo y lo maximo que baja son 14 y algo, no deje conectado tanto tiempo porque me da miedo

alli esta el dibujo de lo que hice, lo mas parecido a lo que es fisicamente y en el mismo orden, para evitar errar


----------



## eseisa12 (Abr 11, 2012)

Hola: 
Tengo una pregunta si el amplificador es de 100w o 120w rms.. y se alimenta con +/- 12v necesitarias un fuente q te tire 10 o como mucho 12A con eso tendría q escucharse bien..! con una fuente de computadora de 500w el 12 seguro te entrega mas de 20A así q tendría q ir bien... 

chau saludos...!!


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 11, 2012)

en amprificador en uno de autos, 12v directo, supuestamente, segun el que me vendio es 25x4, fuente de pc ya probe y no abastece, y tampoco voy a comprar una fuente de 500w para ese proposito, salen como 120$ las lindas y segun la gente del foro no estan preparadas para ese uso


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 12, 2012)

Mira!!!! Té escribí y no se posteo buenoo en fin vamos de nuevo... 

Si durante 5 minutos el amplificador funcionando al taco trabaja bien no le modifique nada esta bien solo mira que los capasitores estén en la tensión de trabajo al nivel de la tensión de entrega, ahora si estas un poco inseguro esta bien *alex* lo mejor seria que le coloques unos focos de auto de eso que tiran porque se le quema la de posición, colocados en serie en la entrada como resistencia limitadora estaría bien si son dos en paralelo mejor te va a rebajar esa tensión no deseada. Hay te dejo un mini dibujo de cómo van las lámparas mañana le saco una foto a las lámparas de auto que te digo y ves son esa de 65Watts



Pero por lo que me cuentas vas bien

PD: No te preocupes por los diodos son mas duro de lo que piensas lo que no estaría mal es que consigas uno capasitores de 100nF para la salida de la fuente como la entrada del amplificador para que no tengas interferencia


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 12, 2012)

la verdad que suena mal el amplificador cuando sube el voltage. 
quieres que coloque 65w en focos o 2x65w? el de la moto es de entre 5 y 15w ahora no lo tengo enfrente para ver, y el de la luz alta es de 55w, se puede poner mas pero se corre riesgo de quemar la bovina.
los capacitores que mencionas, como son, q*ue* valor tienen escrito, hay esos valores en fuentes de pc? asi non tengo que ir a buscar, todo lo que ves en esa fuente es reciclado, hasta ahora no tuve que comprar nada


----------

